# What is the best electric or battery powered caulk removal tool?



## dmauldin (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a handyman, and recently have had several large re-caulk jobs...One was several tubs, another was the entire exterior.
After those, I'm willing to buy some type of powered tool!
thanks
Dave


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Never heard of an electrified caulk removing tool.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm afraid the old utility knife is your best friend for removing old caulking.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

We've used a "Multi-Master" type of tool (carefully! - proper blade!) -
good results!
(I love cutting out old caulk - don't you!?!) 

rossfingal


----------

